# Welche Wathose mit extra Watschuhen?



## mac.gyver (8. Januar 2013)

Hallole,#h

Als leidenschaftlicher Spinnnfischer und vielleicht zukünftiger Fliegenfischer:k suche ich eine Wathose für Bäche und Küste.
|kopfkratWas mich interessiert:

- Was spricht für Neopren, was für atmungsaktive Hosen?

- Warum sind die meisten Hosen hell-oliv oder -beige, bzw. warum gibts keine schwarzen Hosen?

- Braucht man fürs Salzwasser spezielle Hosen / Schuhe?
- Watschuhe: Filzsohlen möchte ich von vornherein ausschließen (wegen der Sandstrände beim Meerforellen jagen).

- Mit welcher Hose / welchen Schuhen kommt Ihr gut zurecht?

|uhoh:Bin Neuling und habe* bisher nichts brauchbares* hier im Board gefunden....
...sollte dieses Thema doch schon ausführlich behandelt worden sein, dann gebt mir bitte gleich den link...danke.:m

Freu mich auf Eure Meinungen 
bis
bald
mac.gyver


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche Wathose mit extra Watschuhen?*

Mac gyver hätte sich etwas einfallen lassen und wenn er nur eine Büroklammer hätte ;-)


----------



## Broiler (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche Wathose mit extra Watschuhen?*

...Oder er hätte es mal mit der Suchfunktion versucht

Aber Spaß beiseite. Bach UND Küste - da geht nur atmungsaktiv. Ich kann als nicht ganz so preisintensive Marke da Kinetic empfehlen. Aber man kann wenn Geld keine so große Rolle spielt auch bei Simms oder Guideline oder Dr. Beer angreifen. oder oder oder... 

Die Farbe ist mir als Angler egal, das angebotene Spektrum soll wohl die Fische nicht erschrecken und eine gewisse Tarnwirkung erzielen. Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall eine Wathose mit externen Watschuhen empfehlen und natürlich MIT Filzsohle, wenns an die Küste gehen soll, denn mit den Sandstränden ist das da nicht immer so... Die richtig guten Spots sind meist mit fiesen glitschigen Steinen übersät. 

Ansonsten würde ich im Forum leidenschaft-meerforelle mal nachlesen, da sind haufenweise erfahrene Leute unterwegs. Wenn Du dich da anmelden willst, solltest du aber regelmäßig schreiben, sonst biste genauso schnell wieder draussen. Da sind die Jungs nicht so drauf wie in diesem Forum, wo man auch als Mitleser und nur gelegentlicher Schreiber gern gesehen ist.  

Das für erste, aber mit dem Forumsnamen sorgt man natürlich für so manchen Joke|supergri Gruss Broiler


----------



## Tigersclaw (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche Wathose mit extra Watschuhen?*

huhuu je nach geldbeutel würde ich sagen....

ich hab ne dünne pvc-Hose von Behr mit füßlingen (keine ahnung wie die genau heisst) für angenehme temps und ne neopren von kinetic (gibts als set mit schuhen) für die kälteren tage....

bei Atmungsaktiven hat mich der preis und die haltbarkeit abgeschreckt. Ein kumpel von mir hat seine zweite innerhalb von 3 jahren und die muckt auch schon bisl rum.... dann erstmal lieber ne normale zum testen...
sicher fühlst du dich im Sommer wie inner sauna.. aber so schlimm wie viele behaupten ist es nun auch nicht 

wegen Schuhen musst du aufpassen, kenne Leute den sind die Schuhösen wegen salzwasser an der küste regelrecht weggegammelt 
ob Filzsohle oder nicht: Ich hab Filz und finde es eigentlich recht praktisch, jedoch im gelände, an hängen usw nicht ungefährlich (hab mich schon echt aufm arsch gelegt). Bei teureren Watschuhen kannst du in die Filzsohle auch spikes ein-schrauben, da hasste  so n Mittelding

claw


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche Wathose mit extra Watschuhen?*



mac.gyver schrieb:


> - Watschuhe: Filzsohlen möchte ich von vornherein ausschließen (wegen der Sandstrände beim Meerforellen jagen).
> 
> - Mit welcher Hose / welchen Schuhen kommt Ihr gut zurecht?



Wenn du an der Küste angelst, dann solltest du grade auf Schuhe mit Filzsohlen zurückgreifen. Ansonsten wirst du die eine oder andere Tanzeinlage auf glitschigen Steinen mit einer Gummisohle einlegen.

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es bei den atmungsaktiven Wathosen 2 Strategien.

1: Billig und beim Händler vor Ort. Dort dann eine Hose kaufen welche gut passt (klar) und am besten, wo der Händler gute Kontakte zu der Firma hat.

2: das Non Plus Ultra Modell von Simms.

An der Küste haben Neopren und Atmungsaktiv ihre Berechtigung. Da gibts aber im Mefo Bereich grade aktuelle Threads zu. 

Wer hier sagt, das es im Sommer mit Neopren auch nicht so schlimm an der Küste ist, der soll mal im Sommer mit Neopren Nachmittags 2 Km zu seinem Angelplatz laufen. Viel spass.

Zu den Preisen. Mir gefällt es auch nicht, das die Wathosen solche Qualitätsprobleme haben. Aber wenn man das mal in Relation sieht, beim Herrenausstatter gibt es 2 Boss Hemden, oder aber eine Atmungsaktive Wathose im Angelladen. Wenn die dann 2-3 Jahre hält sind das 50 Euro pro Jahr bei einer Schnäppchen Wathose.


----------



## heu20 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche Wathose mit extra Watschuhen?*

Servus

Such mal zB im Leidenschaft Meerforelle Forum. Da sind deutlich mehr Leute, die wirklich intensiv Wathosen nutzen. Ich habe die in Frage kommenden Modelle auf einge eingegrenz. Vision Ikon mit Schuhe als Set für 239€ wäre wohl meine Wahl. Bisher nur Gutes drüber gehört.
Von Guideline würde ich inzwischen abraten. Viele Probleme die letzten Jahre und die meisten Händler haben die nimmer im Programm.
Auch wenn die ein Patagonia oder Simms Modell kaufst für ein sch... Geld. Auch die haben die letzten Jahre derbe Probleme. Meine Guideline Techstretch war damals für das Geld der Hammer, wurde nun im Schritt an der Naht undicht. Aber nach über 7 Jahren darf die das auch mal! Und nein, die lag nicht nur rum! Teils 3-4x die Woche im Einsatz mit Kriechen usw!

Kleiner Tip ist noch die Streamdance beim Gerlinger. Haben sehr viele an der Küste als Ersatzhose. Ich hab gerade ne Scierra cc3 Hüfthose für gut 100€ in GB gekauft. Und die hat mich so gut 30€ weniger gekostet wie meinen örtlichen Händler im EK!!!

TL Jan


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche Wathose mit extra Watschuhen?*



heu20 schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Such mal zB im Leidenschaft Meerforelle Forum. Da sind deutlich mehr Leute, die wirklich intensiv Wathosen nutzen.



Die Leute in dem Forum kochen auch nur mit Wasser. 

Hier im AB im Mefo und Karpfenbereich laufen mehr als genug Leute mit Wathosen rum.

Wahrscheinlich haben aber die wenigsten Lust, den x-ten Wathosen Thread zu kommentieren.

Das Problem ist, das es für jede Wathose von Marke X Leute gibt, welche die Wathose klasse finden und sofort Leute zur stelle sind, welche Probleme mit dem Modell haben. 

Deshalb sind die ganzen Wathosen Threads auch irgendwie nervig, zig Leute die zig Wathosen Empfehlen und auch gleich Leute, welche damit Ärger haben.

Deshalb nochmal meine Meinung, schauen zu welchem Hersteller der Händler des Vetrauens einen guten Kontakt hat und wenn dann noch einge im Preisrahmen dabei ist, welche passt, dann ist alles gut.

Wenn man nun noch absolute Billigshersteller oder zweifelhafte Angebote auslässt, dann ist man auf dem richtigen Weg.

Da alles aus China kommt würde ich bei so einem Produkt, wo man mit einer hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Garantiefall kauft, weder hinter irgendwelchen Marken hinterherrennen, noch, um ein paar Euro zu sparen, irgendwo Online kaufen.

Edit: Watbekleidungsthread im Mefo Bereich.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=77355


----------



## pegga (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche Wathose mit extra Watschuhen?*

Hi. Ich kann dir die Ocean(atmungsaktiv) empfehlen,habe sie seit 1,5 Jahren im Einstaz und bis jetzt Null Probleme.Habe sie sogar im Auto an da wir oft den Platz wechseln.Zwar nicht unbedingt für den Winter aber ab dem frühjahr kein Problem,zur Not zieht man was dickeres drunter.Dazu noch ein paar Watschuhe und du bist für alles gerüstet.Selbst bei Tmp. über 30 grad ist diese Hose angenehm.
gruss pegga


----------



## mephisto (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche Wathose mit extra Watschuhen?*

stand auch vor der frage welche hose,was für schuhe.1000 meinungen,preise gefeffert und gesalzen oder doch low budget!
bei mir wurde es dann low budget,da ich eh nur sporadisch unterwegs bin.schuhe von ocean mit watbüx für 185€.
hatte die jetzt erst eine woche zum fischen an und bin erstmal zufrieden.
sehr gut ist die kombinierte sohle der schuhe!spitze und hacken profilsohle mit spikes und dazwischen ist filz!


----------



## mac.gyver (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche Wathose mit extra Watschuhen?*

Wow!!!#6

Danke liebe Leut!
Das waren viel detailiertere Antworten, als ich mir  erhofft hab.
Hatte schon Angst, ich müsst mir was aus Mülltüten und Panzertape basteln :q:q!!!

Also Simms und Patagonia sind wohl die Oberklasse......hmmmm
Vision und Ocean passen gut ins Preislimit.....

bei mir wirds wohl eher so die obere Mittelklasse werden (alles in Allem bis 300 Euro, also Hose und Schuhe)

Das mit den Filzsohlen ist für mich verblüffend|uhoh:...aber nachdem so viele von Euch drauf schwören....o.k. da hör ich gern mal auf die Erfahrenen.#6

Wie siehts denn mit Schnäppchen auf Messen aus?

Da ja in nächster Zeit viele Messen sind, und ich wenigstens die Schuhe gern vorher anprobieren würde....hab ich mir gedacht, daß ich dort eine große Auswahl finden könnte.


:mDanke für die links...schau jetzt mal zu den Meerforellenfreunden rüber...|wavey:

Grüßle
mac.gyver



"Lass Dich nicht davon abbringen, was Du unbedingt tun willst.
Wenn Liebe und Inspiration vorhanden sind, kann es nicht schiefgehen"
(Ella Fitzgerald)


----------



## Daniel1983 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche Wathose mit extra Watschuhen?*

Hey,

Ich berichte mal aus meinen Erfahrungen... mittlerweile hab ich schon alles durch im mittleren Preissegment und muss so langsam sagen das es zu SIMMS  absolut keine alternative gibt!

- Vision Wathose 2 Jahre überlebt... wurde 2 mal getauscht Aufgrund von Undichheit am Übergang Füßlinge Goretex -> Naht schrott!!! 

- Loop Wathose... größter Reinfall von allen, Undicht an mehreren Nähten nach 1 Jahr Gutschrift bekommen und davon Bindematerial gekauft! Die Qualität war das letzte Undicht am Arsch Knie etc!!!!!!! 

- Shimano Biocraft (meine erste) hielt wirklich 3 Jahre mit paar Reparaturen am Knie....von einem Sturz... gab nach 3 Jahren an der Naht Füsslinge Goretex den Geist auf.... aber dafür das die 3 Jahre gehalten hat wars i.O. 

- Traun River Wathose vom Heger, meine momentane Hose! mittlerweile beide Haken der Gravelguards verabschiedet sowie feuchtes Gefühl am rechten Fuss.... Fische diese Hose diese Saison "fertig" und greife dann zum Premium Modell der Firma SIMMS 

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich mich eher zu den "Viel-Anglern" zähle und schonmal 3-4 mal die Woche im Wasser stehe, sowie mit meinen Sachen nicht gerade "zimperlich" umgehe, da ich die Gerätschaften als "Arbeitsmaterial" ansehe. 

Mein Angelfreund hat immer noch seine erste SIMMS 5 Jahre im Einsatz und die ist wirklich immer noch Top in Schuss!!! Ich kann es immer nur betonen *"you get what you pay for"*

Also spart euch lieber ein paar Teuros mehr zusammen, oder vlt. hat jemand von euch Verwandte Bekannte in den Staaten bzw. will ein Urlaub dort verbringen da könnt ihr gerade bei SIMMS massiv sparen. 

Zum Thema Watstiefel nur Filz bzw. hat sich das bei uns im Schwarzwald bewährt, diesen Gummiquatsch kann man sich sonst wo hinstecken, das ist wie Schlittschuhlaufen! Wer sich umbedingt die  Knochen brechen will bitte! Ich und zwei Vereinskollegen sind dieser ah so tollen Neuerung auf den Leim gegangen, die Schuhe sind sofort wieder in der Bucht gelandet..... man hat bei runden größeren Steinen die mit leichten Algenfilm belegt sind null Haftung!

Gruss und schönen Sonntag!


----------



## mac.gyver (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche Wathose mit extra Watschuhen?*

Danke

 #6
 Daniel 1983 



> Zum Thema Watstiefel nur Filz bzw. hat sich das bei uns im Schwarzwald bewährt, diesen Gummiquatsch kann man sich sonst wo hinstecken, das ist wie Schlittschuhlaufen!


 

;+Welche Watschuhe taugen auch im Salzwasser?

Sind die Filzsohlen austauschbar? bzw. wie ist der Verschleiß überhaupt?

:cSorry.....hab bis jetzt null Erfahrung (reine "Landratte" bisher) ....

Bei mir wirds wohl eher nur 2-3 mal im Monat zum Angeln gehen,
ausser im Urlaub....(April Insel Als, DK und im August Langeland oder Lolland, DK !!!):vik:

Und auf den Fliegenfischerkurs März/April freu ich mich schon wie ein kleines Kind:k!

bis
bald 
mac.gyver


----------



## Daniel1983 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche Wathose mit extra Watschuhen?*

Hallo mac.gyver,

also meine Filzsohlen sind nicht austauschbar! Hab die SIMMS Freestone Watschuhe mittlerweile 4 Jahre?! (müssten es sein) in Gebrauch. Denk die Filzsohlen heben noch ein Jahr, dann muss ich mir selber überlegen wie ich die erneuern werde (evtl. mal Schuhmacher anfragen). Durch das häufige schnüren der Schuhe musste ich bis jetzt lediglich nur die Schnürsenkel tauschen das war alles. 

Die Frage welche Schuhe in Salzwasser taugen kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, da ich nie im Salzwasser fische.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## UliRodMaster (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche Wathose mit extra Watschuhen?*

:m Moin !  Da das Neopren z.T. Hautreizungen verursacht  
        empfehle ich atmungsaktive Hosen. Schön,wenn diese
        sich auch als Hüfthose tragen lassen.
        Neu auf dem dt. Markt für 239 Taler inkl Zubehör:
        field&fish Bekleidung . Erhältlich z.B. bei 
        Achim Stahl in Kiel.
        Ansonsten lohnt sich immer mal ein Blick 
        nach England. #6 sportfish.uk
        fishingmegastore....

        Tight lines UliRodMaster#h


----------



## Silberreiher (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche Wathose mit extra Watschuhen?*

Hallo, 

ich würde auch zu atmunsaktiv raten, wenns bach + küste sein sollte. an kalten tagen funktionsunterwäsche drunter, keine baumwolle! 

auch am bach würde ich schuhe ohne filzsolhle empfehlen, solltest du viel am ufer laufen, oder bach schlammig sandig statt kiesig sein...

zur marke: habe sehr gute erfahrung mit kinetic hosen gemacht (preis/leistungsverhältnis, haltbarkeit).

soll keine schleichwerbungt sein, aber du fragtest ja explizit danach. die gibts momentan bei anglerdomäne auch im sonderangebot... 

grüße!


----------



## mac.gyver (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welche Wathose mit extra Watschuhen?*

#hhallole,

lang, sehr lang ists her... aber nun kann ich einen Erfahrungsbericht abgeben:

HOSE:
Zuerst hatte ich mir eine TraunRiver Pro Wathose bestellt.
Qualitativ eine Wahnsinnshose, die hätt ich gern behalten:k, leider ist hier die Naht zwischen Sohle und dem Rest der Füsslinge auf Höhe der Zehennägel angebracht. Das hat bei mir im Schuh einen so unangenehmen Druck auf Die Zehen ausgeübt, dass ich diese nach einer halben Stunde zurückgeschickt habe.
Wow .... innerhalb von 2 Tagen Geld zurück:m

Danach war endlich wieder mein Wunschkandidat, 
Field and Fish 5-lagig wieder verfügbar:

+ wesentlich dünneres Material... aber dicht!!!
+ gute, nicht auftragende Nähte
+ Latz lässt sich herunterkrempeln,Hosenträger abnehmbar
+ 2h Dichtheitstest im Gartenpool überstanden
+ breiter, gefütterter Watgürtel
- keine Befestigung des Watgürtels an der Hose

Schuhe:

Dr. Beer Watschuhe mit Filzsohle, Sohlenspitze und Ferse sind aber Gummi!!! Bisher ohne Spikes.
Find ich eine tolle Kombi...mal schauen wie das sich in der Praxis bewährt.

Danke nochmals an alle die mir hierbei mit Rat zur Seite standen.#g


----------



## Donald84 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welche Wathose mit extra Watschuhen?*

Moin,

einen Tipp will ich dir nicht vorenthalten 

http://www.beer-collection.de/

Ich trage seit 3 Jahren eine Wathose von Beer. Bis jetzt alles dicht und ich finde bezahlbar


----------

